# Energy Levels and Exercise?



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

I wasn't sure if I should post this her or on the Health Board :blush:
You all mention that with me being in an apartment, if I choose a German Shepherd Dog, I would need to give it long walks. I'm thinking a hour in the morning, an hour mid day from a dog walker and then a good romp at the dog park and a 30 minute one before being in for the night. Would that be sufficient to keep energy and a good balanced level? Or should I do more or less. I'm just looking for what you would think an everyday average GSD would need. A general idea is all. And thanks in advance!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

It all depends on the dog. What you suggest would be too much exercise for my GSD mix, but not quite enough for my GSD. I think it's a very good place to start though. It sounds like enough exercise for most dogs, but possibly not enough for a working line dog (although I have never owned a WLGSD). You could probably skip the 30 minute walk and do some obedience and get the same effect.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Like Good Karma said! I think you will just have to "read" your dog, if he or she is crazy in the house after exercise you may want to add some and if he or she is just totally wiped out you may want to back off a bit. You are doing everything right so far and I think you will be a great mom!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

That would be enough exercise for a low energy dog. 

I just can't recommend getting a puppy for an apartment dweller as you don't have access to a fenced yard and they need off-leash time to just romp and time to hang outside without you to contemplate life. I've seen this over and over when people quickly get overwhelmed with their crazed puppy. 

Having a puppy in an apartment can be done so long as you get a very low energy puppy and have access to a fenced area and are willing to get out and really exercise him. Getting an adult, lower energy dog would be a better idea.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Agreed that it all depends on the dog. We raised 4 puppies in apartments or townhouses with no yards. We were lucky that both of the places we lived at had either fenced in dog parks for the residents or large undeveloped fields down the street. 

My current puppy (11 months) is a nightmare even with a fenced yard. He has ALOT of go, and never seems tired- I am always trying to think of ways to wear him out. I think age and maturity might help him settle. He is related to 3 of my others. The 3 year old female and the 19 month old male need a good 30 minute session of flat out running (which I usually let them do by chasing each other...otherwise I'd need to be out longer throwing the ball) but other than that seem pretty comfortable with the regular training. My 8 year is also about like that. He also has a lot of Go for an older dog. 

My almost 4 year old is a lovely moderate energy level dog. He's ready to go when I ask but will hang around politely until I do. He would be perfectly content on your plan. And actually so would just about everyone in my house with the exception of the puppy. And the exception of the dog park- some dogs are just not good dog park dogs...especially once they hit maturity. I can still take my 2 youngest to an offleash park, but we usually go to the not busy section at the not busy time. My older three are dominant and do not tolerate any rudeness from dogs that are not pack members. And in my experience dog parks are rife with rude dogs whose owners use them and the other dogs as a way to exercise their crazy from being inside all day dogs.

Our schedule during the week goes something like 15-20 minutes in the am before work to potty and do a few minutes of training and playing. Home from work big play in the yard- 30-40minimum minutes per dog. No one goes in until they choose to lay down in the yard, tongues are flared and ears are red- then I know they're tired and done. Hang out in house until dinner, feed, then rest everyone. 20-30 minutes outside in the evening to potty again and play/train. Then to bed. 

Small puppies get many more 5-10 minutes breaks outside. 

Weekends are for training and the dogs. We're probably at SchH training (yes, usually with all of them) for 5-6 hours one day. The other day is usually targeted at socialization or some other activity. Take 2 to PetsMart, Take another 2 to the park, someone else goes to Lowes, etc.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

asanderd said:


> I wasn't sure if I should post this her or on the Health Board :blush:
> You all mention that with me being in an apartment, if I choose a German Shepherd Dog, I would need to give it long walks. I'm thinking a hour in the morning, an hour mid day from a dog walker and then a good romp at the dog park and a 30 minute one before being in for the night. Would that be sufficient to keep energy and a good balanced level? Or should I do more or less. I'm just looking for what you would think an everyday average GSD would need. A general idea is all. And thanks in advance!


Every dog is different and they can be different from one week to the next! Generally what you have listed is a great start.

But you can only really tell by how your dog behaves around the house with that regime...


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

On leash dog walks aren't really physical exercise. Substitute walks for running,dog play/socialization and training and replace your play allotment with leash walks.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

also agree it depends on the dog,,that, however, would not work for my gsd nor my aussies,,mine need more physical exercise


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

I didn't mention that I plan on getting a doggie Backpack. I know for a dogs whose never had a backpack, I have to start with an empty pack and slowly work my way up with small weight increments to a couple full bottles of water. And I also plan on using a near by facility who offers Obedience, Agility and Flyball. And all classes have beginner to intermediate classes. Also if I get a GSD, I now know that not all GSD work in the dog park. I plan on keeping on lead until I am absolutely sure I can let my dog run with out one. I also wont go completely lead free if I don't have the Call Back down pact. I will expect my dog to come running when called.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

My London is another super high energy GSD. And Olina is not far behind. They GO GO GO all day. 
I don't want to discourage you but perhaps you should consider adopting a middle aged GSD from a shelter or rescue? Then you could really have a chance to evaluate the dog's energy level. Just a suggestion.....


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think you can use the backpack with any weight in it until your dog is at least a year to 18 months old. Don't want to stress the joints while he's still growing.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

OP, it's really going to depend on the dog. I can't say for sure what the average is. I have a low-medium energy GSD who gets a small walk a day, a few runs a week with his backpack, play in the yard (on leash, unfenced) and training. He's not lacking exercise at all, but that wouldn't be enough for a LOT of other dogs, so it will just depend. That is definitely a good starting point I would say though.



Elaine said:


> That would be enough exercise for a low energy dog.
> 
> I just can't recommend getting a puppy for an apartment dweller as you don't have access to a fenced yard and they need off-leash time to just romp and time to hang outside without you to contemplate life. I've seen this over and over when people quickly get overwhelmed with their crazed puppy.
> 
> Having a puppy in an apartment can be done so long as you get a very low energy puppy and have access to a fenced area and are willing to get out and really exercise him. Getting an adult, lower energy dog would be a better idea.


That would be way too much exercise for a low energy dog. Frag is low-medium energy and he doesn't get that much exercise a day and is fine.

I don't know how you can say that you shouldn't get a GSD if you don't have a fenced in yard, live in an apartment (why does THAT matter?), and can't let the dog off leash. 

We've never had a fenced in yard with Frag and we've only had him off leash exercising a handful of times other than the dog park he started going to at about 8 months. You can use long leads for play, training, running on soft surfaces, and play dates with other dogs. I live in a condo and don't have any issues with Frag. I just don't see your logic. Dogs do not NEED off leash time to contemplate anything. There are plenty of dogs that do not stick around or are on leashes all of the time (like Frag) and are JUST fine.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't start any of my puppies on lead....they are always off leash with me in the field. I find when their young- 8 weeks they don't run off which is a good way to teach come outdoors with treats when they are still wired to want to come to you,lol I've neevr had a dog run off on me in 30 years using this method and once they get used to being off lead and listening it makes the butt head stages that much easier. If your not near a main road I would bring the leash but consider allowing your pup off leash in a safe area.

As far as exercise both of my dogs have a ton of energy though they can turn it off inside for the most part. They get 20 minutes in the morning before I go to work, another 20-30 in the afternoon when I get home, and an 1 hour in the evenings- all of this is off leash though with them constantly running. If I do walk my dogs on the leash through the neighborhood it would take all day to get them tired so keep that in mind. Obedience classes are a great way to wear them out and socialize them, open fields, and finding friends with nice dogs to romp with.

I'm lucky we have a dog friendly neighborhood so my dogs play with a familiar pack daily and do a great job of tiring each other out. If you can squeeze in off leash time I think you'll be just fine


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Zoeys mom said:


> I don't start any of my puppies on lead....they are always off leash with me in the field. I find when their young- 8 weeks they don't run off which is a good way to teach come outdoors with treats when they are still wired to want to come to you,lol I've neevr had a dog run off on me in 30 years using this method and once they get used to being off lead and listening it makes the butt head stages that much easier. If your not near a main road I would bring the leash but consider allowing your pup off leash in a safe area.


We do this too  It really does work.


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

My girl is super low energy, (gsd) but then we have my brothers rotti/lab mix and it seems like she can never get tired, no matter what she does, or what we do! It really depends on the dog- skylar cuddled right into me when i picked her out, and has been really laid back like that her whole life (7 months lol) and there was another that pulled away from me and she is crazy active, and the owners have trouble meeting her exercise needs lol!
It's really hard to say what the "average" GSD needs for exercise, IMO.

also, i've seen you post around here a lot and think it is so awesome that you're doing so much research before getting a dog!! I wish everyone did that


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad to see I'm not crazy,lol Leashes are for neighborhoods and areas with busy roads IMO. Puppies are scared to wonder too far off young so teaching recall this way I think solidifies it and definitely wears them out. My dogs still won't run off and come when called and are rarely ever leashed. I bring the leash in case we run into a not so nice dog or "concerned" citizens who just have to mention dogs should be leashed, but other than that letting them run, sniff, and play is the best way to truly tire them out


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree with the off leash training as a puppy. We did that with Zeb (started mostly at the beach) and he comes 99% of the time right away. I was just putting xmas lights up yesterday and he was with us in the front yard off leash with my mother in law's dog, never strayed more than 15 feet or so. 

Mine is extremely high energy some days and other days he's a lazy puppy  It depends. Normally I take him on a 3 mile walk in the evening when I get home from work and my husband takes him for about a 1 mile jog in the morning.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> OP, it's really going to depend on the dog. I can't say for sure what the average is. I have a low-medium energy GSD who gets a small walk a day, a few runs a week with his backpack, play in the yard (on leash, unfenced) and training. He's not lacking exercise at all, but that wouldn't be enough for a LOT of other dogs, so it will just depend. That is definitely a good starting point I would say though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

I really like the idea of off leash dogs. I live in a apartment now, and one of my old neighbors would let her dog out in the morning, and Quoia would basically roam in the woods for a good 30 minutes or so and then come back and give a yelp to be let in. Quoia more or less walked herself. I think that is awesome, but I would never let a dog outside without the peace of mind of a physical fence. My neighbor backpacked all through Mexico when Quoia was just a pup. So Brandy never really used the recall, Quoia always just stuck close.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> Yikes.


 Why yikes?


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Why yikes?


I'm wondering that same. the only GSD I know personally was an off leash pup. but never walked. The family consisted of mom,dad, 2 growing boys who are still both younger then Maiza who passed at 13 years. and a Black Lab named Max. They had a huge fenced in back yard, but the dogs were never walked. Granted the boys keep them both Max and Maiza busy. But the only time they went out side was with the boys in both the front (unfenced and off leash) yard and in the back to go potty. They would let you know when they were ready to come in the house. In my opinion both of them would be fine in my 630sq ft Apartment. They enjoyed walks but they were completely happy vegging out on the couch. Ohh I forgot that when Maiza was younger she was a SAR dog. She even helped at the Oklahoma City Bombing site when she was about 1


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't recommend just letting your dog out to roam...that is different than exercising them yourself off leash. I take my two out in the field behind my home and play fetch, chase, do obedience, and let them play with each other 2x-3x a day depending on the weather. Dogs should always be supervised off leash and never left to their own devices though


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I don't recommend just letting your dog out to roam...that is different than exercising them yourself off leash. I take my two out in the field behind my home and play fetch, chase, do obedience, and let them play with each other 2x-3x a day depending on the weather. Dogs should always be supervised off leash and never left to their own devices though


On this note, dogs should always be supervised while they're fenced in, as well.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

asanderd said:


> You all mention that with me being in an apartment, if I choose a German Shepherd Dog, I would need to give it long walks. I'm thinking a hour in the morning, an hour mid day from a dog walker and then a good romp at the dog park and a 30 minute one before being in for the night. Would that be sufficient to keep energy and a good balanced level?


So that would be two hours of walking, plus up to another hour of running around off leash every day? That's _way_ more exercise than my dogs get, and they're just fine! And yet some people are saying that 3 hours of exercise a day, every day, all year round is nowhere near sufficient?!?!?! How can you possibly work for a living and manage even that? Especially if you've got spouses and/or kids to deal with when you get home from work? :thinking: 

It's dark when I get up for work and it's dark when I get home. And we're expecting at least 10 days of rain in a row. Once it starts staying light later (like, April?) I'll start going out for long walks in the evening again, like I was doing 3 or 4 days a week, but for now, they're getting most of their exercise on the weekend. Our yard is too small to even throw a ball for them, so we have to take them somewhere else for exercise. 

And when I do take them for leash walks, it's one at at time, so each of them are getting maybe 2 a week, 3 tops, not every single day. We run their fuzzy butts off at the park on the weekend (well, when it's not pouring rain and sloppy with mud), chasing balls and swimming in the bay or ocean, so it's pretty intense exercise. And when this crappy rain slows down I'll probably do some shorter leash walks in the neighborhood just to get them out there, but not the 3 or 4 miles on rolling hills I do at the lake in the late spring/summer/early fall. 

Strangely, they're not bouncing off the walls or driving us nuts at home either. Well, not most of the time.  Halo is a working line girl, and she's got plenty of energy - at the park she'll go go go until she falls over unconscious, (well, she actually hasn't done that yet - she's very competitive with Keefer and would kill herself trying to keep up with him, lol!) and she won't even sleep in the car on the way home, no matter how tired she must be. But she has an off switch and is quite capable of settling down and just hanging out at home. _But, I also expect that from my dogs_. 

I've had GSDs since 1986, and they've all done quite well with this kind of schedule. I think if dogs get used to hours and hours of intense exercise every day they come to NEED it in a way that they wouldn't if a similar amount of time was spent on reinforcing calm behavior and down time around the house. There's a book called "Chill Out Fido" with some great exercises to work on just that. My dogs are very happy, but while I have to adjust my life and schedule to them to a certain extent in order to provide what they need to be happy and healthy, I also expect them to adjust to OUR lifestyle too. And they do. :shrug:

ETA: This is a typical weekend excursion http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/143331-keefer-halo-beach-day.html

And another http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/131754-keefer-halo-point-isabel.html


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> So that would be two hours of walking, plus up to another hour of running around off leash every day? That's _way_ more exercise than my dogs get, and they're just fine! And yet some people are saying that 3 hours of exercise a day, every day, all year round is nowhere near sufficient?!?!?! How can you possibly work for a living and manage even that? Especially if you've got spouses and/or kids to deal with when you get home from work? :thinking:
> 
> It's dark when I get up for work and it's dark when I get home. And we're expecting at least 10 days of rain in a row. Once it starts staying light later (like, April?) I'll start going out for long walks in the evening again, like I was doing 3 or 4 days a week, but for now, they're getting most of their exercise on the weekend. Our yard is too small to even throw a ball for them, so we have to take them somewhere else for exercise.
> 
> ...


 
I love this response!!!!! So true. And for the OP, no you don't need a fenced in yard and I bet your dog will be happy because YOU are taking the time to learn. I said it once and I'll say it again, your going to be a great mom!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Why yikes?


I can't contemplate any GSD living his life in an apartment and then having the majority of his out time on leash. I give that a yikes.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> So that would be two hours of walking, plus up to another hour of running around off leash every day? That's _way_ more exercise than my dogs get, and they're just fine! And yet some people are saying that 3 hours of exercise a day, every day, all year round is nowhere near sufficient?!?!?! How can you possibly work for a living and manage even that? Especially if you've got spouses and/or kids to deal with when you get home from work? :thinking:
> 
> It's dark when I get up for work and it's dark when I get home. And we're expecting at least 10 days of rain in a row. Once it starts staying light later (like, April?) I'll start going out for long walks in the evening again, like I was doing 3 or 4 days a week, but for now, they're getting most of their exercise on the weekend. Our yard is too small to even throw a ball for them, so we have to take them somewhere else for exercise.
> 
> ...


 I feel guilty and they look bored if they don't get 2-3 hours off leash running and ballplay every day rain or shine,snow or hail,away from the yard,complemented by about 30 mins of on leash training,walking. We love doing it,they love getting it and we make sacrifices.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have an "apartment puppy who is now an almost apartment adult".

I am lucky that I live in an area that allows me some freedoms, I have a fenced in school yard to allow my dog to run off leash in, a forest about 10 minutes from my apartment that we can have some off leash time in, walking trails for leash walks, a few neighbourhoods, a mall parking lot and a city street to do some training and leash walks. There is also a fenced in "doggy area" on our building's property for the dogs to play in, it's not large by any means but it does give us some quick off leash play if I can't make it to the park.

I will say that Stark is a medium to low 'energy' dog. That does not mean that he requires less excerise than a high to medium 'energy' dog though. GSD's, especially young ones require a lot of your time and energy to properly stimulate (body and mind) and keep them happy.

Our schedule looks like this:

45 minute walk in the AM

1 hour off leash play in the mid afternoon (can be longer depending on what we are doing)

30 minute walk in the evening

1 hour off leash play with his dog friends or alone (or half and half) and this also includes some obedience training for good measure.

20 minute leashed walked before bed (this would be his last potty break)

Stark is also training in schutzhund so we are able to exert some energy 2 times per week at the club and a when we train at home.

We track anywhere from 3-4 times per week and are always "playing/training" in the apartment to keep him busy.

Stark is also enrolled in agility classes a few months out of the year and we also have equipment that I can set up in the house or bring with me to the park to train with.

I have not had any issues with him not getting proper excerise. You need to be creative in coming up with ways to work your dog if you live in a restrictive place like an apartment. If it's storming (to the point where it's dangerous to be outside) then we take the stairs a few times (20 floors) to exert some energy (also works great to train "wait".


At this very moment I have a Czech/DDR/WG working line 8 month old puppy in my care for 2-3 weeks. I have had no issues with excerising her or ensuring that she is mentally and physcially satisfied. 

My routine may be a bit much but I am a graduate student and so my day allows me to spend most of my time with my dog. I could easily cut some of that out and he would still be okay.

Currently the two pups (my Stark @ 20 months and Roxy the 8 month old) are sleeping next to me on the floor, obviously tired from their romp at the park and walk in town. 

It can be done but it takes a dedicated, understanding, patient, "high energy owner" to do it. If you want it bad enough, you will do anything to suceed at it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

lrodptl said:


> I feel guilty and they look bored if they don't get 2-3 hours off leash running and ballplay every day rain or shine,snow or hail,away from the yard,complemented by about 30 mins of on leash training,walking. We love doing it,they love getting it and we make sacrifices.


I'd love doing it too, and lucky for you that you have a place that you CAN! Here, any park that's lit after dark are either "no dogs allowed", or "dogs on leash" only. The places where I can legally take them off leash and chuck a ball for them have no lights. Fortunately we have a great place to take them that's less than a mile and a half from my house, but this time of year it would be pitch black by the time I get home, change out of my work clothes, load up the dogs, and drive them there. Not only would I not be able to see the dogs, I have no idea who hangs out there at night, and I am not about to find out! It's part of a 5000+ acre regional park with miles of trails, and while I feel safe there during daylight hours with a German shepherd, I would not walk there by myself during the day, or even with dogs at night.

The only "sacrifice" I could make for your scenario to be possible for me would be to not work all day, in which case I not only couldn't afford to have dogs, I wouldn't have a house to live in either.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> I can't contemplate any GSD living his life in an apartment and then having the majority of his out time on leash. I give that a yikes.


I guess I don't understand why you can't contemplate it. He's not missing anything.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't know if my dogs miss a walk they let me know especially Zoe the 13 month old. Henry at 8 is a little more understanding, but the pup will be a royal pain without a good long run twice a day. She will settle when told, but she is not happy about it and will usually get herself into trouble by chewing or bug my poor old lab until he retreats to one of the kids rooms to be left alone. If you can manage at least 2 30 minute runs a day and some play and training sessions inside you'kk be fine, but dogs need a walk every day.

I say this knowing I am lucky to live in a townhouse complex on 6 acres of land with another 10 or so acres that make up our community fields and local middle school right in the back of my home because my yard is only 20x20 so playing ball out there is impossible. It's not legal to have your dogs off leash here either, but it's never caused me a problem and park police patrol the community field and middle school after dark 7 days a week. They always say hi, pat the pups, and go on about their way. Apartment life is not a problem if you can commit to walks rain or shine, snow, heat, and cold. I bring towels on wet days to wipe their paws and if they get really muddy I just hose and towel them off before we come in. I also admit to having to mop often on wet days, but it's better than a bored 13 month old bouncing off the walls grabbing things that do not belong to her


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I don't know if my dogs miss a walk they let me know especially Zoe the 13 month old. Henry at 8 is a little more understanding, but the pup will be a royal pain without a good long run twice a day. She will settle when told, but she is not happy about it and will usually get herself into trouble by chewing or bug my poor old lab until he retreats to one of the kids rooms to be left alone. If you can manage at least 2 30 minute runs a day and some play and training sessions inside you'kk be fine, but dogs need a walk every day.
> 
> I say this knowing I am lucky to live in a townhouse complex on 6 acres of land with another 10 or so acres that make up our community fields and local middle school right in the back of my home because my yard is only 20x20 so playing ball out there is impossible. It's not legal to have your dogs off leash here either, but it's never caused me a problem and park police patrol the community field and middle school after dark 7 days a week. They always say hi, pat the pups, and go on about their way. Apartment life is not a problem if you can commit to walks rain or shine, snow, heat, and cold. I bring towels on wet days to wipe their paws and if they get really muddy I just hose and towel them off before we come in. I also admit to having to mop often on wet days, but it's better than a bored 13 month old bouncing off the walls grabbing things that do not belong to her


I expect all-weather walks, I just wasn't sure about the length. Like with English Bulldogs, it recommended to not exercise them more than 15 to 30 minutes at a time because they over heat so easily. I just wasn't sure if there is a 'set time' that all GSD should be walked, like 2 hours each time or 1 hour each time.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Some practical points about keeping a dog, especially of a large, protective breed in an apartment building:

1) Many GSDs go through a phase of insecurity during adolescence when they do not want to be close to strangers. If you live in an apartment building with shared hallways, stairways, elevators, the large pup might bark at other people in your building, and be impressive enough to scare people. If someone complains to the landlord or the condo trust, this can become an issue. 

2) Beyond adolescence, many GSDs will grow up to be territorially protective, to varying degrees. The dog needs to understand that his territory is your apartment only, and not the building. Some GSDs have no issue with that, others do. It certainly requires an in charge attitude on the side of the handler so the dog knows who makes the decisions. 
The potential rift between shared living spaces and protectiveness, and the cases where rescue organizations were then called in to take the dog, is one reason why many GSD rescue organizations are reluctant to adopt out a dog to an apartment situation. 

3) Taking the dog out for walks in all weather works well until you have the flu. Even if you are running a fever and are miserable, you will still have to drag yourself out into the sleet to let him out. Or make sure from early on that the dog will go out with a friend or neighbor and leave you behind. That should be practiced before the need arises.

4) Weight of the dog and your ability to lift him is an issue if there is an emergency such as bloat and the dog is too sick and in pain to walk by himself - may it never happen! How many floors up is the apartment, is it a walk up, or is there an elevator? 

5) How close are areas where the dog can be safely off leash? Do you have to drive to get there every day, or can you walk there? 

6) If you walk on shared paths on the property and on public sidewalks, are they treated with salt in the winter? Then you will need to put on boots or paw treatments before you leave the building.

That said, in my experience a well handled GSD who lives in an apartment building and gets regular off leash walks outside and gets trained is better off than a GSD who spends his whole life in a fenced in backyard, never to get out into the world and doesn't get trained. Ideal is a fenced in backyard and off leash walks and training, but life can still be good even when it's not ideal. Worst case is the dog who never gets out, and if so, only on leash.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

RunShepherdRun said:


> *That said, in my experience a well handled GSD who lives in an apartment building and gets regular off leash walks outside and gets trained is better off than a GSD who spends his whole life in a fenced in backyard,* never to get out into the world and doesn't get trained. Ideal is a fenced in backyard and off leash walks and training, but life can still be good even when it's not ideal. Worst case is the dog who never gets out, and if so, only on leash.



Amen to that. Yards make it easy to be a lazy pet owner.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> I can't contemplate any GSD living his life in an apartment and then having the majority of his out time on leash. I give that a yikes.


I live in a condo with my mom and two other dogs. My BC and BC Aussie mix can be trusted off leash but where I live there are other dogs who are 'friendly' but really aren't. My BC is way too old robe off leash much less go for a walk (I do take him out once a day by himself) my BC Aussie mix is great off leash, but she's so timid that other dogs attack her (she's been attack by two dogs, one if which was my friends lab who we didn't know she was DA at the time) so she has to be on leash for her safety. My GSD, however, can not be off leash period he will bolt (we're working on a solid recall). Hes completely happy being outside on leash. The only places I can take him to be off leash is a school and being that I work for the school district, if I get caught using the fenced in playground for anything other than what it was intended for I could lose my job. So really there aren't a whole lot of places to take Dodger so he can be off leash.) so I'm confused by your statement as well


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

We have a two-story townhouse, no yard. Eva goes for an hour walk in the AM on a 25 foot retractable lead; she runs as she sees fit as she's only 15 weeks. She is "zonked" when she comes back and sleeps quite well. Another long walk in the early evening OR an hour at my mom's (fenced back yard) where we play with her until everyone is pooped!

She also has some play/train sessions in the house, outside, etc., but these are 5-10 minutes in duration, although probably 3-5 times a day. 

A few times a week on the evening walk she plays with a big Golden. At least once a week she plays with my daughter's English Bulldog. These are long play sessions (with breaks throughout). She also goes to puppy class once a week. 

She sleeps 8-9 hours straight through at night. 

So far, all this seems to meet her energy needs. As she grows, we'll adjust.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Don't forget to feed grainless,it's their natural diet.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

lrodptl said:


> Don't forget to feed grainless,it's their natural diet.


Well, it's closer to their natural diet  Many grainless foods are still high in carbs and starches (potatoes and such).


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> Don't forget to feed grainless,it's their natural diet.


I am playing with the idea of either feeding a high quality kibble supplimented with BARF, or just going comepletely BARF.
But yes what ever I feed will be grain free. If I feed kibble I'm leaning more towards Taste of the Wild,Nutro Natural Choice, Castor & Pollux Organix, Wellness or Science Diet Nature's Best. The Science Diet I looked at is grain free.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

asanderd said:


> I am playing with the idea of either feeding a high quality kibble supplimented with BARF, or just going comepletely BARF.
> But yes what ever I feed will be grain free. If I feed kibble I'm leaning more towards Taste of the Wild,Nutro Natural Choice, Castor & Pollux Organix, Wellness or Science Diet Nature's Best. The Science Diet I looked at is grain free.


You should get a Pug or a breed like that. Perhaps a small terrier like a Scottie. An apartment is no place for a working breed.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

sable123 said:


> You should get a Pug or a breed like that. Perhaps a small terrier like a Scottie. An apartment is no place for a working breed.



Disagree. Completely. So do my 4 apartment reared dogs that are competing in SchH....

It depends entirely on the commitment of the owner in giving the dog what they need. The only space the dog absolutely HAS to have inside is room to lay down with me. If the house is big enough for a person, it's big enough for a dog.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> Disagree. Completely. So do my 4 apartment reared dogs that are competing in SchH....
> 
> It depends entirely on the commitment of the owner in giving the dog what they need. The only space the dog absolutely HAS to have inside is room to lay down with me. If the house is big enough for a person, it's big enough for a dog.


 
Can't agree more. I know several police dogs from my area that live with their handlers in an apartment.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

sable123 said:


> You should get a Pug or a breed like that. Perhaps a small terrier like a Scottie. An apartment is no place for a working breed.


Kind of my point. Natural diet but unnatural lifestyle.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

JKlatsky said:


> Disagree. Completely. So do my 4 apartment reared dogs that are competing in SchH....
> 
> It depends entirely on the commitment of the owner in giving the dog what they need. The only space the dog absolutely HAS to have inside is room to lay down with me. If the house is big enough for a person, it's big enough for a dog.


The absolute vast majority of apartment bred working or sporting dogs are not in the competition world. A dog will look at a fenced in yard as a pen if he never gets free of it. My dogs have 1.5 acres of fenced in yard and they can't wait to go somewhere and run


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

asanderd said:


> I am playing with the idea of either feeding a high quality kibble supplimented with BARF, or just going comepletely BARF.
> But yes what ever I feed will be grain free. If I feed kibble I'm leaning more towards Taste of the Wild,Nutro Natural Choice, Castor & Pollux Organix, Wellness or Science Diet Nature's Best. The Science Diet I looked at is grain free.


Nutro, C & P, and Science Diet are not good foods. Wellness has a good LB puppy formula, but TOTW would be too high in calcium for a puppy



sable123 said:


> You should get a Pug or a breed like that. Perhaps a small terrier like a Scottie. An apartment is no place for a working breed.


You're completely wrong and I couldn't disagree more. My dog lives in an "apartment" type setting and I know a ton more that do, and get plenty of mental and physical stimulation just like mine, and many are even trained in Schutzhund. What is your proof that they are no place for a working breed?


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Nutro, C & P, and Science Diet are not good foods. Wellness has a good LB puppy formula, but TOTW would be too high in calcium for a puppy
> 
> 
> 
> You're completely wrong and I couldn't disagree more. My dog lives in an "apartment" type setting and I know a ton more that do, and get plenty of mental and physical stimulation just like mine, and many are even trained in Schutzhund. What is your proof that they are no place for a working breed?


Your right, plus the fact that when the dogs are growing up, they need or I would hope they have "boundaries" in the house or limit where they go? You can have a 4500sf home but I would hope they are only limited to a room or two while housebreaking? And when that time is over, do you want your dog racing through all the rooms? I don't


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> Kind of my point. Natural diet but unnatural lifestyle.



I guess I must be missing your point also. Not everyone lives on acres of land in areas where dogs can just go off leash whenever. 

I would guess that those of us who do not live in such a way make a special effort to get our dogs out and keep them active and mentally and physically stimulated. A smaller breed in an apartment deserves the same as a larger breed - a healthy, engaged, full life.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Sunstreaked said:


> I guess I must be missing your point also. Not everyone lives on acres of land in areas where dogs can just go off leash whenever.
> 
> I would guess that those of us who do not live in such a way make a special effort to get our dogs out and keep them active and mentally and physically stimulated. A smaller breed in an apartment deserves the same as a larger breed - a healthy, engaged, full life.


It doesn't matter where you live, a dog will look at an acre of fenced land as a pen. Raise your dog in an apartment and leash walk him daily and feed him RAW or grainfree because that's what's natural. Just my opinion. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> It doesn't matter where you live, a dog will look at an acre of fenced land as a pen. Raise your dog in an apartment and leash walk him daily and feed him RAW or grainfree because that's what's natural. Just my opinion. Merry Christmas!




Sorry, I really wasn't trying to be a smart-a**. I meant that because our space is smaller, we do all we can to maximize opportunities for stuff outside, even without a yard. Heck, we "borrow" my mother's yard! Just mean that if we can't live on a good bit of land, we can still try to feed the dogs well and get them involved in as much outside stimulation as we can in our individuals lives.

Happy Holidays to you and yours!


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

sable123 said:


> You should get a Pug or a breed like that. Perhaps a small terrier like a Scottie. An apartment is no place for a working breed.


 I don't want a small dog. Any dog will be comfortable in an apartment, as long as you exercise them properly. I wont get a real high energy dog. I'm going to look for a low- to mid energy. Just because someone has a fenced in yard doesn't make them any better of dog owner then me or someone else in an apartment. People with fence tend to just put their dogs out side but don't walk them.With out the access to a yard, I'm planning on a walk schedule like this, 1 hour in the morning before breakfast, an hour in the afternoon via a dog walker, an hour to 2 hours at the off leash dog park and and then a shorter 30 minute walk before bed. I of course will adjust the amount to the energy level of the dog. A dog will be fine in an apartment.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

DJEtzel said:


> Nutro, C & P, and Science Diet are not good foods. Wellness has a good LB puppy formula, but TOTW would be too high in calcium for a puppy
> 
> 
> 
> You're completely wrong and I couldn't disagree more. My dog lives in an "apartment" type setting and I know a ton more that do, and get plenty of mental and physical stimulation just like mine, and many are even trained in Schutzhund. What is your proof that they are no place for a working breed?


I won't get a puppy for my first dog. I'll adopt a 2-4 year old adult.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

asanderd said:


> I don't want a small dog. Any dog will be comfortable in an apartment, as long as you exercise them properly. I wont get a real high energy dog. I'm going to look for a low- to mid energy. Just because someone has a fenced in yard doesn't make them any better of dog owner then me or someone else in an apartment. People with fence tend to just put their dogs out side but don't walk them.With out the access to a yard, I'm planning on a walk schedule like this, 1 hour in the morning before breakfast, an hour in the afternoon via a dog walker, an hour to 2 hours at the off leash dog park and and then a shorter 30 minute walk before bed. I of course will adjust the amount to the energy level of the dog. A dog will be fine in an apartment.


That's what mine get and it can be grueling. 90 minutes offleash/walking ballplay in the morning,30 minutes strictly ballplay at 2PM and a 60 minute walk/ballplay/training at 4PM. Rain or shine,snow or hail. We have 1.5 acres fenced but they want out.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> Kind of my point. Natural diet but unnatural lifestyle.


I don't take this as me being rude, I genuinely want to know. What do you mean by Natural Diet but Unnatural Lifestyle?


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

asanderd said:


> I don't take this as me being rude, I genuinely want to know. What do you mean by Natural Diet but Unnatural Lifestyle?


People will go to great lengths to feed a dog a natural diet and then provide a very unnatural lifestyle. Just my opinion and I'm really not going to ramble on about it. Gotta go be merry.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> People will go to great lengths to feed a dog a natural diet and then provide a very unnatural lifestyle. Just my opinion and I'm really not going to ramble on about it. Gotta go be merry.


Okay, but still by unnatural lifestyle what do you me?


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> People will go to great lengths to feed a dog a natural diet and then provide a very unnatural lifestyle. Just my opinion and I'm really not going to ramble on about it. Gotta go be merry.


 

All this poor girl wants is a dog lol. You will be a great dog owner weather it's a pup or an adult. Once you learn to read your dog the exercise requirements will come natural to you please don't stress it.
As for the dog eating a natural diet and an unnatural lifestyle, I have no idea what that means at all lol, is it unnatural to live in an apartment but it's natural to live in a mansion with a fence? LMAO funny stuff right there!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

asanderd said:


> Okay, but still by unnatural lifestyle what do you me?


IMO that makes no sense at all. Every dog was made for a purpose and at one time or another did the job they were bread to do. I don't have any sheep near me nor do I care to and my dog is just fine.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> All this poor girl wants is a dog lol. You will be a great dog owner weather it's a pup or an adult. Once you learn to read your dog the exercise requirements will come natural to you please don't stress it.
> As for the dog eating a natural diet and an unnatural lifestyle, I have no idea what that means at all lol, is it unnatural to live in an apartment but it's natural to live in a mansion with a fence? LMAO funny stuff right there!


I know right! lol I mean if you really want to get technical all domesticated dogs are leading an "unnatural" life. Dogs were meant to be wild and roam their territories. Not preform tricks and make us humans happy, while sleeping in a family home. ****, homeless (on the streets) dogs are more 'natural' than even a very much loved family pet. I have looked at what Irodptl said and I look at different angles and I still don't know what he/she means by "unnatural lifestyle".


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

lrodptl said:


> 90 minutes offleash/walking ballplay in the morning,30 minutes strictly ballplay at 2PM and a 60 minute walk/ballplay/training at 4PM.


Do you work for a living? If so, WHEN? I mean like exactly what hours? :thinking: That all sounds wonderful, and some day, when I retire, I'd love to do all that. But for now it's impossible. And guess what? My dogs have adapted quite nicely to our schedule.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

I work fulltime,my wife works fulltime,we split the walks and we sacrifice!!!!!!!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Denali Girl said:


> All this poor girl wants is a dog lol. You will be a great dog owner weather it's a pup or an adult. Once you learn to read your dog the exercise requirements will come natural to you please don't stress it.
> As for the dog eating a natural diet and an unnatural lifestyle, I have no idea what that means at all lol, is it unnatural to live in an apartment but it's natural to live in a mansion with a fence? LMAO funny stuff right there!


Stupid response.LOL Duh!!LMFAO Duh! Merry Christmas! Over! Who cares? I dun't. Funny stuff You're great owners okay? It's finished! Orijen for all!


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> Stupid response.LOL Duh!!LMFAO Duh! Merry Christmas! Over! Who cares? I dun't. Funny stuff You're great owners okay? It's finished! Orijen for all!


Wow........Mr Grinch relax. We all have opinions just like you and what you do may not work for us "working folk"...Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Denali Girl said:


> Wow........Mr Grinch relax. We all have opinions just like you and what you do may not work for us "working folk"...Merry Christmas to you and yours.


You don't like my opinion so you belittle it.
I work 40 hours,my wife works 50-60 hours. We choose to work different shifts with different days off (sacrifice) so we can exercise and care for our dogs the way we see fit. That includes 3 hours of woods and fields every day with backyard and house play with the kids extra. They are required to pitch in 30-60 mins per day in addition to our commitment. We purchased a very moderate house in the suburbs with 1.67 acres and fenced it before the dogs arrived, We feel that was what was required to raise dogs happily. My opinion. If you think apartment living for a GSD with only trainng and on leash walks as the outlet,well more power to all of you. That's your opinion and I won't LOL.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm not belittling your opinion, I wish I could have the time to do what you do. You have a job where you can or you and your wife can work split shifts for the dogs, that's great. My point is that if my dog was to get the exercise your dogs are getting, she would be useless.....too much for her at this time in her life. You "read" your dogs well and provide the right amount of stimulation that they need.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> You don't like my opinion so you belittle it.
> I work 40 hours,my wife works 50-60 hours. We choose to work different shifts with different days off (sacrifice) so we can exercise and care for our dogs the way we see fit. That includes 3 hours of woods and fields every day with backyard and house play with the kids extra. They are required to pitch in 30-60 mins per day in addition to our commitment. We purchased a very moderate house in the suburbs with 1.67 acres and fenced it before the dogs arrived, We feel that was what was required to raise dogs happily. My opinion. If you think apartment living for a GSD with only trainng and on leash walks as the outlet,well more power to all of you. That's your opinion and I won't LOL.


Please don't turn this thread into a peeing (sorry no peeing smiley) match. It's great that you can do that for your dogs, but not everyone can do that. Your post came off as very superior. And the fact that you told Denali that her response to you was stupid? Whose belittling who here? Not cool. If you are truly done, go away. I came here asking questions, not wanting to know who is raising their dogs better. Thank you.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

asanderd said:


> Please don't turn this thread into a peeing (sorry no peeing smiley) match. It's great that you can do that for your dogs, but not everyone can do that. Your post came off as very superior. And the fact that you told Denali that her response to you was stupid? Whose belittling who here? Not cool. If you are truly done, go away. I came here asking questions, not wanting to know who is raising their dogs better. Thank you.


You only really want responses that will make you feel good. 
Her response *was *stupid. If you think raising a GSD in an apartment is a good idea,then you have the support you were seeking. The choices,plans or sacrifices made in raising dogs come before the dogs arrive. Our lives could be much easier.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> You only really want responses that will make you feel good.
> Her response *was *stupid. If you think raising a GSD in an apartment is a good idea,then you have the support you were seeking. The choices,plans or sacrifices made in raising dogs come before the dogs arrive. Our lives could be much easier.


 
First of all, she is a he, my name is Jeff, as for "my stupid response", I only gave my opinion from my past expieriences, you see I have been training dogs since 1986 and have trained many working dogs for several police departments such as Dunmore PD, Carbondale PD, Throop PD and Dickson City PD as well as K-9's in several prisons in PA nad NY.

Several of these dogs stayed with me when I was younger and was in a 1 bedroom apartment and they all worked out just fine because their physical and mental needs were met daily.

Please don't call me stupid because my techniques or living arrangements don't match yours. The FACT is that if a dog, any dog is stimulated mentally and physically, he or she can thrive in an apartment setting.

You mentioned that "you feel bad for the dogs"....that's good but it has no bearing or merrit on where the dog is living, sorry. And like I said before, you should limit your dog from what rooms they go into when they are growing up anyway, so if the dog is only going to be in a room or two, it makes no difference if your in a 3 room apartment or a 10,000sf house, you have a great day.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Denali Girl said:


> First of all, she is a he, my name is Jeff, as for "my stupid response", I only gave my opinion from my past expieriences, you see I have been training dogs since 1986 and have trained many working dogs for several police departments such as Dunmore PD, Carbondale PD, Throop PD and Dickson City PD as well as K-9's in several prisons in PA nad NY.
> 
> Several of these dogs stayed with me when I was younger and was in a 1 bedroom apartment and they all worked out just fine because their physical and mental needs were met daily.
> 
> ...


I didn't call you stupid but your response was. I feel bad for any dog that lives in an apartment and then gets leash walked with minimal off leash exercise.
That's great that you train police dogs but I'm talking about family pets,big difference in the amount of mental stimulation and training a family pet gets. 
Shout it out,pets should have limited room access within the house. I agree,and it works for us because of the dedication to outside off leash exercise.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Off leash exercise does not make a dog any more happy than on leash exercise. A long-lead doesn't effect the dog different than being off leash. Running with your dog doesn't change the exercise either. 

Irod, what you do with your dogs is great, but it shouldn't be necessary and you aren't raising your dogs any better than the rest of us. Fences are NOT necessary, and neither is off leash play. Your dogs are not any more happy than mine, I can assure you that. AND we probably make more sacrifices than you do for our dogs to make sure they go out to the bathroom, etc. ON leash, where they are directly supervised.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> You only really want responses that will make you feel good.
> Her response *was *stupid. If you think raising a GSD in an apartment is a good idea,then you have the support you were seeking. The choices,plans or sacrifices made in raising dogs come before the dogs arrive. Our lives could be much easier.


I'm done with you, Pal. I haven't had anyone so against an apartment until you came around. I think I'm going to stick with the general consensus thanks.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Off leash exercise does not make a dog any more happy than on leash exercise. A long-lead doesn't effect the dog different than being off leash. Running with your dog doesn't change the exercise either.
> 
> Irod, what you do with your dogs is great, but it shouldn't be necessary and you aren't raising your dogs any better than the rest of us. Fences are NOT necessary, and neither is off leash play. Your dogs are not any more happy than mine, I can assure you that. AND we probably make more sacrifices than you do for our dogs to make sure they go out to the bathroom, etc. ON leash, where they are directly supervised.


Keep telling yourself that


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

asanderd said:


> I'm done with you, Pal. I haven't had anyone so against an apartment until you came around. I think I'm going to stick with the general consensus thanks.


The general consensus from apartment dwellers. What did you expect?? I'm not bringing what you want to hear so I'm bad.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Irodptl - Have you ever lived in an apartment with a GSD? If so, what was your experience that makes you feel that GSD's do not do well in apartments? I'm sure you have something to base your comments on. 

Asanderd- GSD's come in many different energy levels. I did not have a GSD while living in an apartment but my experience tells me that my GSD follows me to whatever room I'm in so minimum square footage is completely irrelevant. She gets her exercise when I take her out to play. Training your dog plays a large part in whether your dog can be on lead,or off lead. We live in the country surrounded by 400 acres of land owned by family. I can tell you that a 3 mile walk around this hilly country block,( with her off lead, running ahead of me, into the fields and then back to me so she is covering a good distance more than just the 3 miles,) does nothing but wake her up. Playing frisbee tires her out, swimming tires her out, but just walking doesn't do to much. If you plan accordingly and do your research, as you are! , you will have no problem finding a GSD that will fit your lifestyle.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> The general consensus from apartment dwellers. What did you expect?? I'm not bringing what you want to hear so I'm bad.


Shoo troll, go bother someone else.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Not going to belabor the apartment argument, but wanted to put in a good word for off-leash play. Something about the whole demeanor of a dog changes when the leash is unclipped. You get play bows, zoomies, and big smiles. 

Of course, you can only do off-leash play if your dog is in a safe area and has a good recall. But I think off-leash play is important and if you can add it to your dog's daily or weekly exercise, s/he will be a happier dog. At the very least, you will get a lot of pleasure out of enjoying your dog's freedom to race around and sniff the world at their pace.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> Keep telling yourself that


I will. I raised my dog for the first year of his life in the country where he was off leash every day running around our 5+ acres. He loved it. Now we're in the city in a condo and he is either clipped to a long lead or on a 6' lead when we're out and he loves it. He hasn't changed a bit and still gets the exact same amount of fetch/tug/running every day. 




Good_Karma said:


> Not going to belabor the apartment argument, but wanted to put in a good word for off-leash play. Something about the whole demeanor of a dog changes when the leash is unclipped. You get play bows, zoomies, and big smiles.


I honestly think this just changes when the dog isn't within 6' of you clipped to a standard leash. My dog also won't play bow and have zoomies while we're walking on a leash because he knows he's not supposed to do that. However, if he's on a 10-50' lead, things change and he plays as if he were off leash, but he is still safe. Just my .02, of course.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Good Karma(not disagreeing with anyone else, but I see that clearly). The off leash dog is so much more free and balanced than a dog that is tethered constantly. And a dog that isn't tethered tends to have better recall than one that is always clipped to a line, because they have no reason to take off.
I think the apartment dweller dog owners are the ones that sacrifice...they can't just open the door for potty breaks, and exercising is something that takes more time than just playing fetch in a fenced in back yard. 
I don't think I could deal with three dogs if I lived in an apt. or a home with no fence, it would be hard on all.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> Not going to belabor the apartment argument, but wanted to put in a good word for off-leash play. Something about the whole demeanor of a dog changes when the leash is unclipped. You get play bows, zoomies, and big smiles.
> 
> Of course, you can only do off-leash play if your dog is in a safe area and has a good recall. But I think off-leash play is important and if you can add it to your dog's daily or weekly exercise, s/he will be a happier dog. At the very least, you will get a lot of pleasure out of enjoying your dog's freedom to race around and sniff the world at their pace.


I completely agree. The boys who I baby sat for who had Maiza the GSD was docile and calm while on the leash and played about like a puppy when we reached an area I was okay enough to let her off her leash. She was a goofy girl even at 13. I loved Meine Maiza! That's why I'll work my hardest to to find a GSD who has been around as many dogs as possible to acclimate him/her to a dog park.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> Asanderd- GSD's come in many different energy levels. I did not have a GSD while living in an apartment but my experience tells me that my GSD follows me to whatever room I'm in so minimum square footage is completely irrelevant.


Yes! Maiza, (family I baby sats, GSD) use to the same thing. She would completely ignore the boys when I was over and would just fallow me . She would even carry her 13 year old, arthritic body up the stairs when I read to the boys just before bed. But the best thing, was when we would go back down stair she would literally go down 3 or 4 and wait for me to catch up! Lol I get down to her and she would go a few more! We would repeat this process until we reached the landing and then she would look up at me with her tongue lolling out with a goof grin! Maiza is the biggest reason why I am considering a GSD She would also whine and bark when the boys would rough house with me. She thought I was getting hurt! Her loyalty was unfathomable. And I was just the Baby sitter! I always called her Meine Maize, which translates into My Maize from German. Sadly her age finally caught up with her and she was put down almost a year ago in April. She wasn't even my dog, but I will never forget her.


----------



## SARAHSMITH (Sep 19, 2010)

We have an 18 week old German Shepherd who would be fine in an apartment I think. From what I've read, he must be low energy. I had a hunch he would be. We bought him from friends so visited the bunch often and he always loved my daughter and loved to cuddle. While the other pups would wrestle, he would be the first to walk away because he had enough. Maybe you could look for signs of a pup for low energy. Maybe those who breed could offer more advice on this. Not sure if my hunch was unwarranted or if you can really predict energy levels when pups are young.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

sable123 said:


> You should get a Pug or a breed like that. Perhaps a small terrier like a Scottie. An apartment is no place for a working breed.


 

well that depends on the owner. My working dogs did just fine in an apartment. They got regular exercise, were polite and friendly. We never had any problems. GSDs are ADAPTABLE. Thats one of the things that draws people to the breed.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

to the OP, the first 3 years my husband and i were together pre-marriage and after we were married, our two dogs did just fine in an apartment. They got walked twice a day with no set time on how long the walks were, were taken to the dog park a couple times a week and had access to my inlaws back yard. Was the dog park and backyard access necessary for them? nope. not really. They adapted to us. They were perfectly content to lay around doing absolutely nothing and then when we did do offleash, they ran until we almost had to carry them home. GSDs are adaptable. its one of the things i love about the breed. Their favorite off leash play came when we met Trooper. Trooper was a GSD/Timber Wolf mix. Yes he was one of the rare honest to God hybrids. He was an awesome dog. The three of them racing through the field at the park next to our complex kicking up snow was a sight to see for sure. If you're willing and able a GSD is great in ANY living situation. You're obviously committed so you can adjust as needed. You'll be just fine. My dogs were just happy to be with us. They didnt and still dont care how much or how little we do as long as they're with us. and i have some dogs that can be pretty high energy.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> Irodptl - Have you ever lived in an apartment with a GSD? If so, what was your experience that makes you feel that GSD's do not do well in apartments? I'm sure you have something to base your comments on.
> 
> Asanderd- GSD's come in many different energy levels. I did not have a GSD while living in an apartment but my experience tells me that my GSD follows me to whatever room I'm in so minimum square footage is completely irrelevant. She gets her exercise when I take her out to play. Training your dog plays a large part in whether your dog can be on lead,or off lead. We live in the country surrounded by 400 acres of land owned by family. I can tell you that a 3 mile walk around this hilly country block,( with her off lead, running ahead of me, into the fields and then back to me so she is covering a good distance more than just the 3 miles,) does nothing but wake her up. Playing frisbee tires her out, swimming tires her out, but just walking doesn't do to much. If you plan accordingly and do your research, as you are! , you will have no problem finding a GSD that will fit your lifestyle.


It's actually LrodptL.
We grew up (40 years) in the city of Boston on the second floor of a 3 family. Luckily we had a 300 acre cemetery behind us and a 400 acre Arboretum 1/4 mile across from us. We used schoolyards and playgrounds.We had a lab,2 shepherds and a cocker spaniel,3 medium energy and 1 Shepherd very high energy. We took those dogs everywhere-off leash,they ran,played,fetched,hiked. They loved the exercise,loved being outside running around,ears back,tongues hanging out,eyes sparkling (Happy and content). It's what we now attempt to achieve every day. Laying around the house or yard was nothing more than "waiting time",waiting to be freed of the walls and the fence. I just can't fathom apartment (small or no yard for off leash training/exercise, with neighbors to respect) raising a dog and compounding that with on leash exercise. People talk about how adjusted,adaptable and content their dogs are at home when the dog is probably just bored to tears,unless you're like the poster who is raising 4 GSDs and SCh training or the other poster who is a professional police dog trainer.. This is my experience and opinion.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I lived in an apartment when I got my GSD. Well it was actually the upstairs of a house, it was very small, but my ex, my 2 cats, my GSD and I fit in there perfectly together. We had a large fenced in backyard so my GSD had plenty of room to run. My GSD has medium energy. He can run and play all day or he can be very lazy and lay around and watch tv all day. He did just fine in the apartment. He got his daily exercise running around in the yard with one of his dog friends or chasing sticks or playing tag with me and my ex. 

If your GSD gets daily exercise then he/she will do just fine in a apartment.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> It's actually LrodptL.
> We grew up (40 years) in the city of Boston on the second floor of a 3 family. Luckily we had a 300 acre cemetery behind us and a 400 acre Arboretum 1/4 mile across from us. We used schoolyards and playgrounds.We had a lab,2 shepherds and a cocker spaniel,3 medium energy and 1 Shepherd very high energy. We took those dogs everywhere-off leash,they ran,played,fetched,hiked. They loved the exercise,loved being outside running around,ears back,tongues hanging out,eyes sparkling (Happy and content). It's what we now attempt to achieve every day. Laying around the house or yard was nothing more than "waiting time",waiting to be freed of the walls and the fence. I just can't fathom apartment (small or no yard for off leash training/exercise, with neighbors to respect) raising a dog and compounding that with on leash exercise. People talk about how adjusted,adaptable and content their dogs are at home when the dog is probably just bored to tears,unless you're like the poster who is raising 4 GSDs and SCh training or the other poster who is a professional police dog trainer.. This is my experience and opinion.


You either didn't read my previous posts or you just flat out ignored them. I don't know why I'm going out of my way to explain my self to you but I am. 

I am planning on perfecting call back, while on leash. I plan on buying one of those ridiculously long training leashes and training my dog to come to me when called. This is one of the reasons why I'm not completely married to the idea of considering a Greyhound. They are sight hounds and will chase after anything they deem chaseable. Rescues will not give you a second thought, if they even think you plan on letting a Greyhound off leash when not in an enclosed area. Anyways I will not let a dog off leash unless I am 100% certain that he or she will come back to me. I will not, just because a dog appears "Board to tears" The dog will have to earn the ability to go off leash. It will not only be for my peace of mind, but most of all. The dogs safety. 

Also Are you saying you grew up in an apartment with 3 dogs? If so, it's not a bite of wonder you are talking how you are. With me it will be me and 1 dog. Not me, my family and a pack of 4 dogs. Just me, my dog and god willing my cat lives till I get an apartment. Johndy. I think we will be just fine. People have done it for years in New York City, Micro apartment I might add. I think I'll do fine thanks.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Here is my question......... why does space matter in a house? 

Are you going to play fetch in the house? Are you letting them run around in the house? No, I doubt that you are, so why does it matter if the OP lives in an apartment or a mansion? As long as the dog gets it's daily exercise then it doesn't matter what size the house/apartment is. They are meant to sleep and eat inside and play, run and get exercise outside.

To the OP, your dog will be ok in an apartment.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> On leash dog walks aren't really physical exercise.


I have to disagree. walking is exercise regardless of if they are leashed or not


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> I have to disagree. walking is exercise regardless of if they are leashed or not


Yes and some people walk faster than others. 

It counts as exercise in my book.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> I have to disagree. walking is exercise regardless of if they are leashed or not


I personally look at on leash walking as a mental exercise..... I watch a lot of the Dog Whisperer! :blush: lol


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

asanderd said:


> I personally look at on leash walking as a mental exercise..... I watch a lot of the Dog Whisperer! :blush: lol


we all have our opinoins of course, but I find it hard to justify how walking in any fashion isn't physical exercise.

a doctor or a vet will all tell you walking is exercise. it burns calories...end of story lol

to me mental exercise is more like training, treat balls, playing hide and seek etc...

there is surely mental stimilation on walks though


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I think whether on leash walking is "exercise" in the form of a working exercise really depends on the dog. 

On leash walking for Jax is simply stretching her muscles and warming her up. To really tire her and work her, she needs to be at a run. I use a frisbee for that type of exercise. Down hill to catch, up hill to come back to me. And we don't stop until she start laying down in between, unless it's frigid out! Winter is hard because it's dark when I get home so there are a couple months where she is bouncing off the walls until it starts getting light later. 

Once again, going through a rescue you should be able to find a lower energy GSD without the drive that some others have. As long as you properly exercise and train your dog, it won't matter where you live. Obviously, some people have more stringent standards than others.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

asanderd said:


> You either didn't read my previous posts or you just flat out ignored them. I don't know why I'm going out of my way to explain my self to you but I am.
> 
> I am planning on perfecting call back, while on leash. I plan on buying one of those ridiculously long training leashes and training my dog to come to me when called. This is one of the reasons why I'm not completely married to the idea of considering a Greyhound. They are sight hounds and will chase after anything they deem chaseable. Rescues will not give you a second thought, if they even think you plan on letting a Greyhound off leash when not in an enclosed area. Anyways I will not let a dog off leash unless I am 100% certain that he or she will come back to me. I will not, just because a dog appears "Board to tears" The dog will have to earn the ability to go off leash. It will not only be for my peace of mind, but most of all. The dogs safety.
> 
> Also Are you saying you grew up in an apartment with 3 dogs? If so, it's not a bite of wonder you are talking how you are. With me it will be me and 1 dog. Not me, my family and a pack of 4 dogs. Just me, my dog and god willing my cat lives till I get an apartment. Johndy. I think we will be just fine. People have done it for years in New York City, Micro apartment I might add. I think I'll do fine thanks.


We had 2 dogs simultaneously only for one 12 month period. We had 5 kids all required to have dog exercise responsibility. That amounted to probably 8 hours running the neighborhood with a dog. Dogs in their very natural state could walk 50 miles a day. If you're doing a 5 MPH 2 mile walk,your dog could easily do 10 times that. Vigorous exercise can reduce exercise time. If you see a dog lying down with ears drawn back and his tongue out panting,you're looking at a happy dog.

Recall can be trained very very quickly,in the kitchen. When I yell "Touch" they recall every single time,regardless of the environment since 4 months old. Started with cheese,now it's praise.

You don't like my opinion,that's fine,if you don't quote me I won't respond. 
You'll find out for yourself after you've adopted a GSD if 2 one hour leashed walks,a park romp and a 30 minute leashed walk is enough. Most don't do half that on a daily basis throughout the dog's life.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> We had 2 dogs simultaneously only for one 12 month period. We had 5 kids all required to have dog exercise responsibility. That amounted to probably 8 hours running the neighborhood with a dog. Dogs in their very natural state could walk 50 miles a day. If you're doing a 5 MPH 2 mile walk,your dog could easily do 10 times that. Vigorous exercise can reduce exercise time. If you see a dog lying down with ears drawn back and his tongue out panting,you're looking at a happy dog.
> 
> Recall can be trained very very quickly,in the kitchen. When I yell "Touch" they recall every single time,regardless of the environment since 4 months old. Started with cheese,now it's praise.
> 
> ...


I am so glad that that you are so sure I'm going to fail my dog. It's people like you who make me want to succeed that much more. I can't wait until I can tell you "I told you so."
And stop victimizing your self. It's unsightly. I wish you would stop responding because you can very obviously read that your critical opinions are unwanted. All you are doing is arguing with people. You're not looking at this objectively at all. All you see is your side. No matter what I or anyone else says it's not good enough, why respond? All you're is getting a raise out of me and others. Please just stop responding.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I think whether on leash walking is "exercise" in the form of a working exercise really depends on the dog.
> 
> On leash walking for Jax is simply stretching her muscles and warming her up. To really tire her and work her, she needs to be at a run. I use a frisbee for that type of exercise. Down hill to catch, up hill to come back to me. And we don't stop until she start laying down in between, unless it's frigid out! Winter is hard because it's dark when I get home so there are a couple months where she is bouncing off the walls until it starts getting light later.
> 
> Once again, going through a rescue you should be able to find a lower energy GSD without the drive that some others have. As long as you properly exercise and train your dog, it won't matter where you live. Obviously, some people have more stringent standards than others.


Oh most definitely. I would love to go to.. the human's society. But most of the time they don't know the back history of the dog. Or most importantly. How the dog is in a family home environment. So yes, I will definitely be going through a rescue. I'm leaning more towards an all dog rescue, or maybe someone who has other breeds that they own where I know the dog will be okay around other dogs at the dog park(which I know I will still have to approach cautiously). That will give me a good idea how the dog walks on a leash, whether or not the dog has any food aggression. How the dog does when strangers knock on the door. Just general things really


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

asanderd said:


> I am so glad that that you are so sure I'm going to fail my dog. It's people like you who make me want to succeed that much more. I can't wait until I can tell you "I told you so."
> And stop victimizing your self. It's unsightly. I wish you would stop responding because you can very obviously read that your critical opinions are unwanted. All you are doing is arguing with people. You're not looking at this objectively at all. All you see is your side. No matter what I or anyone else says it's not good enough, why respond? All you're is getting a raise out of me and others. Please just stop responding.


You can have the last word but in conversation when someone addresses you,do you just ignore them? 
I can't wait til you tell me your plan has worked,it's all about the dog.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> You can have the last word but in conversation when someone addresses you,do you just ignore them?
> I can't wait til you tell me your plan has worked,it's all about the dog.


No I do not just ignore them. Just as I haven't ignored you. but I also don't take kindly of when people start telling others that something they said was stupid.

And it's not about having the last word. Owning a dog is something I am taking very seriously. This is not a game for me. You made it into one, by not looking at my particular situation with an objective outlook. I respect what you do for your dogs. But let me do what I can for any dog I invite into my home. With the right amount of exercise any dog will have the laid back ears and glazed look of utter bliss in their eyes. I can promise you this much. I will not get a dog that I can not handle out of my energy level. That would be cruel to the dog and cruel to myself.


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

asanderd said:


> No I do not just ignore them. Just as I haven't ignored you. but I also don't take kindly of when people start telling others that something they said was stupid.
> 
> And it's not about having the last word. Owning a dog is something I am taking very seriously. This is not a game for me. You made it into one, by not looking at my particular situation with an objective outlook. I respect what you do for your dogs. But let me do what I can for any dog I invite into my home. With the right amount of exercise any dog will have the laid back ears and glazed look of utter bliss in their eyes. I can promise you this much. I will not get a dog that I can not handle out of my energy level. That would be cruel to the dog and cruel to myself.


Good Luck.

I don't take kindly to being called a "troll" when all I had was a different opinion and I was responding to someone who quoted my post (YOU)

As per the poster who I referred to as saying something stupid,he did,here it is. "is it unnatural to live in an apartment but it's natural to live in a mansion with a fence? LMAO funny stuff right there!"


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

This is such an odd conversation to follow all the way though. We got our dog to add to our lives and by that decision we also made an "agreement" to do for her according to our capabilities. That means we feed the best food we can, change our exercise routine to complement hers, and provide the training and socializing that will help her grow into a well-balanced adult dog. 

We did not get a dog to devote every waking moment we're not working to the dog. Not knocking those who make that choice, but how a dog fits in your life is different for everyone. I know people who have to crate during their work hours and then they crate again at night. In between, they involve the dog in every aspect of what they do, exercising, play, training, etc. While I personally would never do that much in-crate time, their dogs are healthy, happy, lovable, social and a great part of their family. 

Dogs fit into our families and our lives. They are adaptable to almost every situation. Apartment, condo, farm, or the moon, they just want to be with us. Until dogs develop speech and can say what they prefer, in almost all situations we ALL get the "tired dog happy smile".


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

lrodptl said:


> People will go to great lengths to feed a dog a natural diet and then provide a very unnatural lifestyle. Just my opinion and I'm really not going to ramble on about it. Gotta go be merry.


 
This is what I was talking about when you hurt my feelings and called my response stupid.......kidding, you can't hurt my feelings and this thread is getting old but I would love for you to explain this statement you made? You know cause mine was so dumb. So lets break your statement down,
"People will go to great lengths to feed a natural diet ( You feed raw I am taking it) and then provide a very unnatural lifestyle. 
Please tell me what your "natural" lifestyle is......I have to know.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am just curious - out of everyone who has made a comment in this thread, *how many actually raised a puppy or dog (GSD specifically) in an apartment setting - not a townhouse or condo but an actual apartment for more than a year?*


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

wow, after reading back more.

irodptl is the most arrogant / ignorant poster I've seen. Denali Girls response was FAR from stupid.

asanderd, GSD's can be happy in apartments. you are already planning on exercise and that's the important part.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

To the OP:

I have a young male GSD who has lived in an apartment setting (bachelor, 3 bedroom and now in a 2 bedroom - 18th floor, ground floor and the 3rd floor) and I have never had an issue of my dog not being fully excerised mentally or physcially.

We are involved in schutzhund, agility, rally classes and we hike 3-4 times per week (this is our hobby), he gets plenty of off leash play or he is attached to a 100ft line when he can't be off-leash, couple that with playdates and leashed walks, he is happy, healthy and totally fine. He probably gets MORE exercise than most dogs who live in a home with a huge backyard.

I say, do your research, plan ahead, and then go for it. 

Good luck to you.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I am just curious - out of everyone who has made a comment in this thread, *how many actually raised a puppy or dog (GSD specifically) in an apartment setting - not a townhouse or condo but an actual apartment for more than a year?*


 
I have Elisabeth. Cody is only 1 year and 1 month, but that is over a year.

He is crated during the day, free all night. 

He gets a 30 min walk in the morning, a 30 min walk in the afternoon with the dog walkers, a 45min to 1.5 hour walk at night, and about 30 minutes of off leash fetch/play time with our other dog. Plus, training daily and treat balls/kongs/bones for down time.

Some days that wipes him out, other days he's still got a little energy, but I can by all means assure you he is a happy, well exercised, in shape GSD.

and weekends are extra dog time. more walks, longer walks, more fetch, more training etc... before the snow hit we did a 9 mile hike. most hikes we do are 5-7 miles...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark has been raised from the time he was 8 weeks in an apartment setting and I see everyone making these comments and just have to wonder who has actually raised a GSD dog in this type of setting. It would be nice to know who actually has done it and who is just making comments about something they have no experience with.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I guess I don't see much of a difference in how it effects the dog... but no, I haven't lived in a true apartment, but a condo.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Stark has been raised from the time he was 8 weeks in an apartment setting and I see everyone making these comments and just have to wonder who has actually raised a GSD dog in this type of setting. It would be nice to know who actually has done it and who is just making comments about something they have no experience with.


I have done it as well when I was younger and honestly I think it's easier in an apartment than the home I live in now. Now I have to put up baby gates and crate a lot more as there is too much room for a young dog.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

apartments and condo's are one in the same. rent = apartment, own= condo... right?

but a townhouse is different...those are bigger/multi level

DJEtzel, I'd say you qualify


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

I can see where townhouses are a bit different - not multi-story, but wouldn't condo's and apartments be the basically the same?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Not in my area, a condo is larger (much larger and has access to property most times (large balcony or yard) and a townhouse is a house with a side-by-side (multi-level) with property (yard).

Apartment means, building with multiple residences, no yard, possibly balcony.


----------



## Denali Girl (Nov 20, 2010)

Oh, what about the dogs living in a 8 X 10 tent in Iraq? I wonder what they are like? Soooooo "unnatural"

That was just another stupid comment for my friend.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> To the OP:
> 
> I have a young male GSD who has lived in an apartment setting (bachelor, 3 bedroom and now in a 2 bedroom - 18th floor, ground floor and the 3rd floor) and I have never had an issue of my dog not being fully excerised mentally or physcially.
> 
> ...


Schutzhund... I've heard that term before. I'm not familiar with it.what is schutzhund. It sounds like a german breed of dog!lol


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Everyone please play nice so I don't have to start issuing warnings. :nono:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

It originally was a breed test for the GSD that has now turned into a sport.

There are three phases involved in the sport; tracking, obedience and protection. Each phase has set patterns you must learn and then perform.

There is a whole section on this board devoted to the sport, take a look at it - may be something you would be interested getting involved in.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

Denali Girl said:


> Oh, what about the dogs living in a 8 X 10 tent in Iraq? I wonder what they are like? Soooooo "unnatural"
> 
> That was just another stupid comment for my friend.


now,now Jeff. We mustn't feed the troll! I'm sorry. That was uncalled for, but couldn't resist.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Everyone please play nice so I don't have to start issuing warnings. :nono:


I'm sorry debbie. I'll try and ignore L..... How ever his name is spelled.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> It originally was a breed test for the GSD that has now turned into a sport.
> 
> There are three phases involved in the sport; tracking, obedience and protection. Each phase has set patterns you must learn and then perform.
> 
> There is a whole section on this board devoted to the sport, take a look at it - may be something you would be interested getting involved in.


It sounds like somthing that would make for some nice home training sessions. Sounds like good mental exercise too. I'll look into it later. Tonight is mom's birrhday dinner. Gotta get ready.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Back to the OP's question, I think it doesn't matter where you live, the question is are you "willing" to be devoted and be active enough to give your pup what ever it may need? Be it a high energy pup or not? You can live on a a huge plot of land but it does nothing if "you" don't get out there and work your dog....It is my opinion that a GSD can live anywhere as long as the owner is truly responsible in meeting the needs of their dog. PERIOD. JMHO


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Back to the OP's question, I think it doesn't matter where you live, the question is are you "willing" to be devoted and be active enough to give your pup what ever it may need? Be it a high energy pup or not? You can live on a a huge plot of land but it does nothing if "you" don't get out there and work your dog....It is my opinion that a GSD can live anywhere as long as the owner is truly responsible in meeting the needs of their dog. PERIOD. JMHO


That is a great opinion Renee :thumbup:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

chicagojosh said:


> apartments and condo's are one in the same. rent = apartment, own= condo... right?
> 
> but a townhouse is different...those are bigger/multi level
> 
> DJEtzel, I'd say you qualify


I honestly don't know the difference. I rent my condo from someone that owns it. It is multi-level (2) but is no bigger than a common apartment. It is just split up and down instead of going out sideways. Very small space either way. I do have access to a small patio area with a bit of unfenced yard by a busy street, so I don't have to use stairs, but that's the only difference I see. The dogs aren't allowed upstairs where the bedrooms are though, so they only get the downstairs kitchen, dining room, & living room.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I guess different areas define apartments, condo's, and townhouses differently. It really doesn't matter though as I think everyone got my point...


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> Back to the OP's question, I think it doesn't matter where you live, the question is are you "willing" to be devoted and be active enough to give your pup what ever it may need? Be it a high energy pup or not? You can live on a a huge plot of land but it does nothing if "you" don't get out there and work your dog....It is my opinion that a GSD can live anywhere as long as the owner is truly responsible in meeting the needs of their dog. PERIOD. JMHO


Let's try it again...


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

chicagojosh said:


> wow, after reading back more.
> 
> irodptl is the most arrogant / ignorant poster I've seen. Denali Girls response was FAR from stupid.
> 
> asanderd, GSD's can be happy in apartments. you are already planning on exercise and that's the important part.


It's LRODPTL not irodptl!!


----------



## lrodptl (Nov 12, 2009)

asanderd said:


> now,now Jeff. We mustn't feed the troll! I'm sorry. That was uncalled for, but couldn't resist.


Ouch!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

What does lrodptl stand for anyway? Your mighty protective of the name and all,lol Since you raised 3 dogs in an apartment lrodptl are you guilty of raising unhappy uncared for animals? Or were your family and self able to stimulate them physically and mentally regardless of space?

I live in a small townhouse with 2 kids, 2 dogs, and 1 cat. My dogs get around 2 hours of exercise a day more when the weather is warmer. I personally hate leashes so they reside around my waist on our walks instead of on my dogs because my townhouse backs up to acres of free land to romp in away from people. I'll admit it makes exercise much easier, but most cities have similar areas in driving distance. It's not the size of the house but the amount of exercise a dog gets in a day that correlates to physical stimulation, and while physical stimulation is part of a dog's happiness it by no means defines a happy dog. 

The OP seems ready to commit to tons of outdoor play, a dog walker, and puppy classes which is more than many dog owners commit too honestly. I work 4 hours a day and I sure don't pay anyone to walk my pooches while I'm gone. As a matter of fact it was so windy this morning they only got 15 minutes to romp, another 20 in the afternoon, 15 when DH came home, and will get a short 20 minutes run with me tonight after dinner. Were they disappointed play time was short? Maybe, but there are days when this happens due to bad weather. They always get 3 walks a day off leash and tons of inside play and snuggles, but despite the acres behind my home some play times are shorter than others. 

Also, lrodptl can you explain why you don't think an apartment setting is conducive to a happy dog, and why apartment dwelling for a dog is unnatural? What do you feed your dog lrodptl, and does it live outdoors?


----------



## jmk83 (Nov 17, 2010)

We are picking up our puppy in two weeks, we live in a "condo" and our reputable breeder does not think we are going to ruin his life. We are committed to exercise and training and will provide him with a loving home and IMO that is all that really matters. 

"Irod" is clearly just posting to ruffle feathers. "Irod" isn't really worth anyones time, IMHO.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

jmk makes a good point. You'd think if reputable breeders will sell dogs to us (I'm getting a herding breed puppy in the spring) that it must be possible to keep them happy in such space. Irod is not the maker of rules for dogs, and does not know as much about the dogs we're getting as the breeders who know they will be fine with us.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

DJEtzel said:


> Irod is not the maker of rules for dogs,


It's *L*rod!!!! :rofl:


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

Oops, silly me.


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

I think I know as much as I can as far as exercise and energy levels are concerned. That Schutzhund... is that only for GSDs or can any breed join in?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

asanderd said:


> I think I know as much as I can as far as exercise and energy levels are concerned. That Schutzhund... is that only for GSDs or can any breed join in?



Any breed. However, Shepherds and Mals are having the most success and are consequently easier to find trainers for. Other breeds seen at clubs can include the Dobes, Rotts, AmBulls, Presas, etc. 

Other people do train off breeds. I would say though that dog does need to be of a certain size. Claudia Romard trained a Jack Russel in the majority of the SchH routine (look it up on Youtube) ...but he could never title because he couldn't carry the dumbbell over the 1 meter jump. They do not adjust the equipment. 

You can train and title a Poodle if you want...but be aware that it would be one special poodle.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JKlatsky said:


> Claudia Romard trained a Jack Russel in the majority of the SchH routine (look it up on Youtube) ...


Here you go - funniest thing ever!


----------



## asanderd (Dec 1, 2010)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Here you go - funniest thing ever!
> 
> YouTube - Claudia Romard & Mr. Murphy


Sorry I didn't get back to you. I just got over the flu. 
That is the cutest thing I have seen in a while!


----------



## SweetSalem (Oct 22, 2010)

On energy levels, a working line needs TONS of exercise. Salem is WLGSD and she is driving us crazy. So we are having someone put in the "invisible fence" in our yard so she can just run. My old GSD was "show lines" and was very content just "hanging out"...Salem is NOT. Just wanted to let you know that their is a difference...that I am finding out the hard way. LOL


----------

